# [SOLVED] Jailbreaking iphone 4 version 4.3.1



## roblanca35745 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have an iphone 4 version 4.3.1. I am still undecided whether or not i jailbreak it. Any feedbacks on the advantages or disadvantages of doing it? How do you go about jailbreaking it? Do i have to upgrade my phone to a higher version like 4.3.3 or higher before jailbreaking it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Jailbreaking iphone 4 version 4.3.1*

I moved your post to here.

BG


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Jailbreaking iphone 4 version 4.3.1*

Hi roblanca35745,

I would recommend you to download the 4.3.3 firmware and update your phone to that, then visist Jailbreakme.com and just press the Free/Install button. It will then redirect you to the applications screen and install Cydia right away, only takes a minute or two.

As for why I've jailbroken my iDevices:

*Security patches are often released alot quicker.
*There are alot of more applications to choose from, alot of very talanted people who develop really nice applications. Such as quicksend SMS, true multitasking, themes, sharing WiFi with more options...the possibilities are endless.
*Total control of your device and it's content.

Ofcourse there are things that could screw the phone up aswell, but as long as you download "cydia approved" apps It should be fine, common sense applies of course. But as for the jailbreaking part itself, i've never bricked a phone, and i've been importing/exporting phones since the first gen iPhone and jailbroken all of them.


----------

